# 6 TD's! Wow! Is Favre the best QB of any era?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Un. be. lievable!

The guys is off the charts. Best QB of any era?

After watching him compete today, he simply is amazing no matter how you cut it.

Too bad the Vikes couldn't have got him at all costs.. maybe they'd be in the hunt for a Super Bowl?

edited because I got too excited for Favre's day! :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Name CP/AT YDS TD INT 
B. Favre 24/34 289 6 1

if you are going to report it, at least get it right


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ryan...Warner threw for the 472 yds, but Brett had the 6 TDs...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its ok, he votes democrat, he will make mistakes and not fix them :wink: oke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> Ryan...Warner threw for the 472 yds, but Brett had the 6 TDs...


 

hahaha really? too funny.. i was gone all afternoon and logged in to check my fantasy team.. that was the headline below his picture on Yahoo Fantasy Sports page.

I knew it had to be TOO outrageous for all of it to be true!

:lol:

Ryan


----------

